# Replace old with smart thermostats



## topaz318 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello, just bought a new house which has old CM260 thermostats with zoned HVAC which is new to me as follows -
First Master zone with 2 sub-zones
Second Master zone

Questions -
Should I get 4 smart thermostats?
Also, do I need a C wire adapter for all 4?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

